# Hog Feeders



## Slugmar (May 26, 2008)

I usually pick up between 3 and 5 pigs to feed out and fill my family freezer up every 6 months.

Well I ran across a deal guy retiering and moving so he has a bunch of weiner pigs he needs to get rid of so I picked up 30 at $40 dollars a piece. IF they have a pretty good feed to weight ratio gain I might keep acouple of the gilts.
But Instead of buying a bunch of feeders was thinking about making acouple big ones out of wood or PVC pipe.

Has any one tried using a PVC pipe for a pig feeder ? and not the kind that roll around something they can get there head into and I can chain up to a post .


----------



## RW kansas hogs (Nov 19, 2010)

I have used a black rubber type pan/feeder thing and screwed it to a 4x4 sheet of ply wood. This way they cant or should say have a hard time trying to tip it over.


----------



## happymainepigs (Jul 19, 2011)

I would think pigs could get cut on pvc.


----------



## cooper101 (Sep 13, 2010)

If you can find an 8 or 12 holer on craigslist cheap, that should probably do. They won't eat all at the same time and if you keep it stocked, they'll all get a chance to eat. You don't need one hole per pig.

I've seen just a v-shaped trough made out of some pieces of 2x6 or 2x8. If rain isn't an issue, that might work.

Rubber pans are great, but they just become toys, so you do have to fasten them to something.

A lot of people will say to just throw it on the ground, but I just don't like to do that for some reason. I know they eat a lot of dirt and probably poop, too, but I like to see clean, dry feed going into them.

It's pricey, but maybe just a piece of 6" PVC cut in half, put end caps on, screw to some base boards and that would make a good trough. Doesn't hold much though.

I use 15 gallon plastic barrels, cut in half and screwed to 2 pieces of 4x4 for bases for milk troughs. You can get them free sometimes from larger farms. They work really well. I cut them just over half, so they have the handles on the end. The smaller half makes a good smaller trough for scraps/slop.


----------



## gerold (Jul 18, 2011)

cooper101 said:


> If you can find an 8 or 12 holer on craigslist cheap, that should probably do. They won't eat all at the same time and if you keep it stocked, they'll all get a chance to eat. You don't need one hole per pig.
> 
> I've seen just a v-shaped trough made out of some pieces of 2x6 or 2x8. If rain isn't an issue, that might work.
> 
> ...


Plus one.

I use 4 diff. type feeders. 50 gal. barrel ends i use for temporary feeders that i can move around. I made upright feeders like the comm. metal ones with hole at the bottom but i made them out of wood. They are heavy and work very well . Made some V troughs out of 2x8's and made drain holes on each end so water could drain out. They work ok but at heavy to move and the hogs move them away from the fence so don't use them much. Made some flat feeder troughs that work the best. Made them from pine boards
18"wide x 3" thick x 12 ft. long. Nailed 2"x2" strips down each side the length of the trough. Left the ends open for water to drain out. Nailed 2"x4" blocks on four corners on the bottom to keep the trough off the ground a little so they would be easy to move if need be. I have these troughs just inside the fence so i can pour the feed in them over the fence. They are heavy so the pigs don't move them.


----------



## "SPIKE" (Dec 7, 2011)

If you use something metal, will their tounges stick to it in the winter? You know like sticking your tounge to a flag pole.
I have an old water heater I was going to cut in half, then I started thinking about the tounge thing.

SPIKE


----------



## sassafras manor (Dec 5, 2009)

All of my hog feeders and waterers are old water heaters cut in half lengthwise. They were made by my grandfather at least 35 years ago and still hold water and hold up the the abuse of the pigs. I will add that he did weld in cross pieces to prevent the hogs from lying in them. The cross braces also make for easy carry handles.
Matt


----------



## Copperhead (Sep 12, 2011)

Ok, you got me thinking . . .

Since it's legal to bait deer in WV, someone put deer feeder on the ridge behind my house. He constructed it of 4" pvc. Basically, a 4-foot section glued to two 90-degree elbows to make a large "J" which he then strapped to a tree with ratchet straps. I assume he drilled holes in the bottom of the "J" to let rainwater out. 

Now that you got me thinking, I am debating 4" vs. 6". Looking at my 100lb pigs, I wonder if the 4" might be too small . . .

Hmmm, questions that need answered, and answers that need questioned!


----------



## vicb66 (Oct 20, 2007)

Could you guys with the pvc deer feeders and the cut down water heaters post pictures please.I'm having a hard time picturing this.Also does anyone know the link to the waterers made out of 55 gallon drums and the nipples/trough at the bottom.Can you put heaters in these?


----------



## gerold (Jul 18, 2011)

vicb66 said:


> Could you guys with the pvc deer feeders and the cut down water heaters post pictures please.I'm having a hard time picturing this.Also does anyone know the link to the waterers made out of 55 gallon drums and the nipples/trough at the bottom.Can you put heaters in these?


http://fortedwardpigs.tumblr.com/

Some waters at this site. Its a little different than just one nipple install on the drum. This should give you an idea how to fit a nipple to a metal drum. You can get water heaters for the metal drums at Tractor supply. These nipple set-up don't work to good in the winter if it is outside.


----------



## bruceki (Nov 16, 2009)

I made some nice troughs out of 24" corrugated pipe that was surplus at a highway construction site. Cut it lengthwise, make a frame out of 2x12s, screw the pipe to the frame. Use it to feed liquid or semi-liquid foods to the pigs, too. Pretty easy to clean out with a round-nosed shovel or a pressure washer. 

For feeding groups of pigs I use the 12 door feeders. They don't come up used very much; I had to buy mine new, about $800. But they've held up for 5 seasons and still going strong. Hold about 2,000lbs of feed each, keeps the feed in good condition. 

You can see one at the end of my hoophouse. 


Bruce / ebeyfarm.blogspot.com


----------

